# Cold Smoking Some Cheese & Double Smoking A Ham



## thebig1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Got the AMNPS rolling today for a nice 4 hour smoke. Making some homemade mac & cheese for tonight's dinner along with the lobster and clams.

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20161224_105226_zpslbrpimeu.jpg.html]


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like a good start!

Al


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Al. I'll update in a little while when it all comes off.


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol Well, after cutting wood for tomorrow's smoke session, going to pick up the kids, going to Christmas service, coming home to cook lobster, clams, shrimp, fish, and homemade mac & cheese, I never took any after pics.

I will say this though, the mac & cheese was absolutely amazing with the freshly smoked Cooper Sharp.


----------

